# Sword - Bloom?



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

What's this sword going to do? bloom once it reaches the top?


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

i didnt know they did that


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes! If you go through some of my old journals for my 70 gallon you can find a phase where mine bloomed flowers.


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

Guess we will see it's broken the surface now!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Yes it will. It's really neat to see. Read online about it. I remember reading something awhile back about when this happens. As great as it is to see. Sometimes once the flower hits the surface the plant can die. It happened to my dads sword as well. Read up as much as you can. Maybe someone else on here has more knowledge about it.

Heres a link

Flowering Rosette Plants in the Aquarium | Details | Articles | TFH MagazineÂ®


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

And we have a flower!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had a few swords flower in my wife planted tank. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

How beautiful I want to get one for my mom.
Anything special they need? Like air or additional nutrients etc,

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tylerv (Jul 11, 2011)

You know I wish I could tell you what I did but I can't really other than say that during my battle with BGA and Green water I had a stem show up after I removed my garbage bags after a black out. Unless its like my wife says about her house plants if you want them to do good and bloom you basically need to kill them and stress them out.

Other than that I just have DIY CO2 and dose ferts but won't know how you should replicate what I have in order to cause a bloom.


----------

